# Sperm Quarantine for Surrogacy...



## nostalgicsam

Hi, I have a friend who going through surrogacy and they have been told they have to wait a 6 months quarantine period for the sperm, can anyone tell me if they have recently used fresh sperm in a surrogacy cycle? and if so what clinic did you use ?
It seems that because it is surrogacy the HFEA guidelines for clinics say that it is "expected" clinics follow guidelines for doner gamates, but does this mean "expected" but not essential!!!  Any help or advice for my friend is gratefully appreciated.
xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Sam, we used fresh sperm in our cycle last June, it was with the Esperance in Eastbourne, and have to say they were fantastic.

They had to get our surrogate to sign a disclaimer to say she was happy for fresh sperm.



nostalgicsam said:


> It seems that because it is surrogacy the HFEA guidelines for clinics say that it is "expected" clinics follow guidelines for doner gamates, but does this mean "expected" but not essential!!!  Any help or advice for my friend is gratefully appreciated.
> xx


I think this is what it is  

Hope this helps

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thanks a lot Jo
xx


----------



## Naomib

Hi everyone,

Sam posted this for me!  It is great to get your responses.  Especially from Jo and Michelle, it gives me some hope (Michelle very happy to read your news btw).

Sam has said how great these boards are but I have only had a chance to look a couple of times in the past, but I see some familiar faces!

I am an IM with SUK (Fantastic organisation!), lucky to have found a very special friend who wants to help us become a family.

I will let you know how we get on with the frozen sperm issue.


----------



## OD2

Hi Michelle

First of all congratulations on becoming a mother after what has clearly been a very difficult time - your tenacity is a lesson to all of us.  I also wish you every success with ALW - I think that it can only be a good thing to have more organisations working together to help create families through surrogacy.

I also have a question for you, which I hope doesn't sound confrontational - it's not intended to be.  

I'm a member of SUK, which for me has also been a wonderful organisation and I have to confess, I find it a little bit frustrating that every time someone on these boards mentions the great experience they've had with SUK, you feel the need to counter it with your own, unfortunately, not so great experience.  I know absolutely nothing about that, and have no axe to grind, but I do know that nearly all of the committee at SUK has changed in the last 2 years, and many of the ways in which the organisation functions have moved on too.  Obviously nothing's perfect and we strive to continue to improve all the time.  

So, my question is, can I persuade you to be a bit less proactive in sharing your views about SUK?  

You've had an unusual experience and it's now quite out of date, and I feel that by you bringing it up every time SUK is mentioned on this board, the impression of the organisation her on FF becomes distorted from the reality of the positive organisaiton it is today.  I'm genuinely not trying to gag you -I wouldn't expect you to keep your opinions to yourself if anyone asked you.  I'm just - respectfully - asking if you could try to move on and try to think of us as all working towards a common goal, rather than voicing negative views about our organisation so often?  What do you think?

F


----------



## **Tashja**

nostalgicsam said:


> Hi, I have a friend who going through surrogacy and they have been told they have to wait a 6 months quarantine period for the sperm, can anyone tell me if they have recently used fresh sperm in a surrogacy cycle? and if so what clinic did you use ?
> It seems that because it is surrogacy the HFEA guidelines for clinics say that it is "expected" clinics follow guidelines for doner gamates, but does this mean "expected" but not essential!!!  Any help or advice for my friend is gratefully appreciated.
> xx


It was a few years ago now but CARE Manchester were happy for us to use fresh sperm but again we had to sign a disclaimer.

It might be worth checking the CARE Clinics too.

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Gald you've joined us Naomi hun
xx


----------



## missmarple

Can I reactivate this thread?

Does anyone know of any clinics in the Midlands and/or London that will take fresh sperm? I have rung round a good four or five and they have all told me it is 'illegal' which we know is not true.


----------



## maymcg

Hiya 

I know that St Barts quarantine and the ARG? (they have changed their name recently) 
We had to quarantine for 6 months but have appealed to HFEA and have been able to do a fresh transfer, but we are in Glasgow, but Barts have done this for another couple as they forgot to freeze.

This is why i said to get everything done that can be done before you get a surro! If you can put the little swimmers on ice now the wait will be less when you get matched.

May
Xx


----------



## missmarple

Thank you both loads for your advice.  We are going to freeze some as of yesterday but still desperate to know if anyone else has been able to use fresh - anybody??


----------



## nostalgicsam

missmarple as michelle says sperm is supposed to be frozen and in quarrantine for 6 months before use in surrogacy, however some clinics do let people use fresh with a disclaimer, bit like a lot of things IVF and NHS bit of a post code lottery I'm afraid. Glad you're getting or have indeed got some on ice now 
Sam
x


----------



## missmarple

DH having sperm tested tomorrow morning so will be en route to the hospital with a warm pot cradled between his thighs!


----------



## missmarple

Thnk you, Michelle - just realised from your ticker that our frosties are about the same age as yours!


----------



## missmarple

It is absolutely amazing. If we are lucky enough to have a baby from our frosties:

My ds is 2, and the frosty baby would be six years younger by freezing! How weird.....


----------



## nostalgicsam

LOL I'm always asking the girls what it's like to be defrosted ... amazing stuff !


----------



## missmarple

Just to warn all you IPs, if you haven't got any sperm frozen FREEZE SOME TOMORROW!

I have spent the last two days ringing just about every clinic in the UK to see if they will let us use fresh sperm and the answer is a big fat no from them all. Some admitted they would have let us a few months a ago but the HFEA has really clamped down on them and they just won't budge.

We are lucky enough to have frosties and so are going to freeze sperm next week and use the frosties with our lovely surrogate now while we are waiting for the sperm to come through quarantine.


----------

